# Dll lesen und schreiben



## VBAnfänger (16. April 2005)

Hi leude!

Kleine Frage: Wie heisst den der Code, aus der man von einer Dll-Datei informationen lesen kann. Gibt es auch einen Code, der etwas in die Dll reinschreiben kann?

Ich will, dass mein Programm eine Bestimmte Information aus einer Dll liest, und die dann verarbeitet. Dass Programm soll auch die Dll ändern können.

Hoffentlich habe ich das jetzt richtig beschrieben.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## JensG (16. April 2005)

Hi,
was genau hast du denn vor ?
Aus einer DLL werden gewöhnlich Funktionen genutzt.
Was willst du da reinschreiben.
Und wie du diese einbindest hängt davon ab was es für eine DLL ist (ActiveX oder 32bit etc.)

Jens


----------



## VBAnfänger (16. April 2005)

ich will so ein kleines Passwort-Programm schreiben. Wenn man mein Programm öffnet, gibt es eine Passwort Abfrage, ist das Passwort richtig, tut sich was.

Ich will aber, dass ich das Passwort ändern kann. Ich weiss zwar wie ich es normal in das Programm integrieren kann (einfach per Variable), aber jedes mal, wenn man das Programm wieder öffnet, ist ja das alte passwort wieder da.


----------



## JensG (16. April 2005)

Hi,
du willst also ein Passwort ändern können und dann irgendwo
speichern. Und beim nächsten Programmstart dieses vergleichen.
Ein Passwort kannst du in einer Textdatei, Binärdatei, Registry
oder Datenbank ablegen, aber es sollte verschlüsselt sein.
Das macht man üblicherweiße nicht in einer DLL. Es sei denn
man will das ganze tarnen und die Datei ist in Wirklichkeit gar 
keine DLL als solches , sondern hat nur die Endung dll.

Jens


----------



## VBAnfänger (16. April 2005)

genau das habe ich vor. Und natürlich sollte das Passwort in der gespeicherten Datei nicht für jeden sichtbar sein. Wie mache ich das, und was wäre am geeignesten?


----------



## silentcatcher (5. August 2009)

Hmmmm, meiner Meinung nach ist das Abspeichern von Passwörtern in dll's nicht wirklich die beste Option. Wie Jens schon sagte.. da gibt es andere Sachen die sich viel besser für dieses Thema eignen. 
In deinem Falle oder bei einem eher kleineren Projekt würde ich dir die Variante mit dem Textfile vorschlagen. Mit einem guten Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus sollte dies ja kein Problem sein. 

Grüsse Dani


----------



## Kyru (20. August 2009)

alter... vier jahre alt sag ich nur
4 Jahre

...momentan sind nurnoch schlaumeier unterwegs die einfach überall ihren senf dazugeben müssen, arks

leutz macht bei euren kindern nicht die selben fehler... lehrt sie erst lesen und dann schreiben, thx.


----------

